# Case 211B reliability issues



## Bushpig (Jul 17, 2017)

New to the forum. But i have a question to something that i'm very stumped about. I'll give you a little history.

Last November, I purchased a 1959 Case 211B with brand new tires and a loader. Everything worked well. However, it did smoke pretty bad. Since I payed next to nothing for it, and everyting worked, I bought it. 

I flushed the engine, cooling system and changed the plugs. everything worked fine and I ran it with out issue for quite some time. When I changed the rotor and distributor cap I noticed the points were almost gone. So I ordered up a new set.
Not sure why, but after changing the points, it stopped smoking.

The thing started easy and ran fine.
One day I noticed after about 15 min, it flooded out. After inspection I could actually see fuel pooring out of the carb. No big deal right? floats. So I pulled the carb out, went through it, cleaned it up and no more flooding issues.

It took me a while to get the thing tuned to run propertly (after I found that the fuel air mixtuer on the idle of the marvel updraft is backwards, out to lean, in to richen) 

However, Now I have another issue. It will start right up. No problem. It will run MINT for about 30 min. Then it will die like it ran out of fuel. Sometimes If i pump the gas it will stop stumbing and pick back up for a few min and run. But alwasy dies in the end. I can let it sit for 20-30 min. Get back on it and it will fire right back up.


HELP!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Bushpig! Nice to see fellow Case tractor owner joining the mix. I have a '57 320 backhoe with similar problems. I thought it might be the carb, and seeing that it ran so great but not for so long, I've been adding Seafoam with the fuel and have let it do what it's supposed to do. Runs better now after a few tanks of fuel, and the flooding carb issue is all but gone.
Still the old girl will start sputtering and crapping out after about 30 minutes, when I am using the backhoe, as well.... I usually reach around and pull the choke out a little and it smooths right out, but will eventually quit as well. You've got me thinking a little more about it with you having the same problem! I'm now thinking that maybe a fuel filter is plugged, somewhat, in the bottom of the fuel tank or perhaps the coil is on the way out and is failing when it gets hot after running for a while. Not sure about my fuel line, but I'm going to check to see if it is perhaps getting hot from being too close to the engine and causing an issue or it might be a rubber piece that could be collapsed inside causing a restriction. Looks like we have some homework!


----------



## Bushpig (Jul 17, 2017)

Coil is about the only thing I can think of. I have all steel fuel lines. So it can't be collapsed. Settlement bowl is clear... maybe I got some water in the tank?..


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Bushpig said:


> Coil is about the only thing I can think of. I have all steel fuel lines. So it can't be collapsed. Settlement bowl is clear... maybe I got some water in the tank?..


Have you checked the screen in the top of the sediment bowl? There usually is one sitting just above the glass.


----------



## Bushpig (Jul 17, 2017)

Don't think so, but I could defiantly check


----------



## Bushpig (Jul 17, 2017)

Just an update. I got up to the property where the tractor is. I pulled the drain on the float bowl and the fuel came out well for about 10 seconds. Then turned to a dribble. I pulled the fuel line and still the fuel was barely comming out. 
I then pulled the sediment bowl and the fuel poored from the tank. 
I removed the sediment bowl assembly and found that the passage between the bowl and the fuel line was clogged (really bad) with what appeared to be wood fiber. I have NO idea how the hell this would get in there. It looked like it had been pushed UP the fuel line and back into the sediment bowl. (wierd, and I don't know how this is possible). In any case, I cleaned everything up, but it back together and....

Yup, she's running perfect again!


----------

